# Some Pics



## Jürgen

Hey!

Scolopendra subspnipes (Vanuata) with Eggs-Protonymphs.








Scolopendra subspnipes mutilans "Red legged" with eggs.







some S.s.mutilans Red leggs







Scolopendra gigantea







Scolopendra Spec. "gigantea robusta"







Scolopendra Spec "Neon Blue Legged"







1.1 Scolopendra gigantea







little Scolopendra heros castaneiceps







Scolopendra subspinipes "Cherry Red" (Malaysia)







enough for the first...

Regards Jürgen


----------



## Steven

nice collection


----------



## cacoseraph

pretty!

nice everything!


----------



## Galapoheros

ROCK!  Thanks for the pictures!  Hey is that a female Cherry-Red you have?  Nice pedes!


----------



## P. Novak

wow very nice!!!!!!!! do you keep those two S.giganticas together?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

@ Galapo: I don't know ,Sorry.

@ Paul: No i don't keep them together.I tryed to breed them.Look at This Thread -> >>Klick<< ;-)

Will Post some Pics more..

Regrads Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

here are more Pics :

S.s.mutilans "Yellow Legged"






Scolopendra Spec. Tanzanian Redhead






Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau" Headshot






Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau"






Ethmostigmus trigonopodus(?) Yello Legges on Hand






Scolopendra Subspnipes "Tiger Legs" Pedeling






Spermathophore by S.gigantea






To be continued..

Jürgen


----------



## danread

Thanks for those pics Jürgen. The Spermatophore picture is really amazing, i think that's got to be one of the only spermatophore pictures i've ever seen. Did the male produce it in the presence of the female, and if so, did the female pick it up?

Cheers,


----------



## Galapoheros

Again!  Very interesting!  And how could ANY female pass up that spermatophore?!  Ha!  That is really interesting.  Never have seen that before.  That pic should go in a book for sure.  Thanks!


----------



## P. Novak

ahh alright!! well i cant read the language on that site, so how did it go!?

to the new pictures...

very impressive!!! you have a fantastic collection! and very beautiful enclosures!!! keep it up!


----------



## BugBoyX

Wow....great pics.....great pedes.  Love the setups you have them in too.  Very nice and dynamic...not just a "bug in a box" type like a lot of people have.  Do you have any full size pics of your cages?  I'd love to see how they're setup and such.


----------



## cacoseraph

that 'phore pic is sweet!

i've only read about it... and seen drawings... it looks awesome!!


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Thank you all for this amazing feedback :worship: 

So,yes the male make the spermatophore in the presence of the female.

but i am very sad,i could't see that the female takes it on.

Now the female is molted at last week and the male is died on a mystic symptome..... 

Think the breed was not succsessful!

and to the enclosures: yes i have some full size pics.will post them soon. 

Sorry for my bad english..

regards 
Jürgen


----------



## Galapoheros

jürgen said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Thank you all for this amazing feedback :worship:
> 
> So,yes the male make the spermatophore in the presence of the female.
> 
> but i am very sad,i could't see that the female takes it on.
> 
> Now the female is molted at last week and the male is died on a mystic symptome.....
> 
> Think the breed was not succsessful!
> 
> and to the enclosures: yes i have some full size pics.will post them soon.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english..
> 
> regards
> Jürgen


Bummer!  Maybe next time.  Your english is good enough.  I apologize for not knowing any other language .


----------



## Scolopendra55

Very nice!! Those gigantea's look fantastic!!!


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

So,here some Enclosure Pics.Will make a sereis with new Pcis of al enclosures in short time.


























enough for this time..new Pics will follow in short time! 

Best Regarads
Jürgen


----------



## Galapoheros

Now I think that is what most pedes would like!  An enclosure AND a home.  Places to climb on and over, things to get under and next to.  Nice to look at when you can't see the pede.  And good to "think" the pede's not stressed out when you can't see it.  I like those.:clap:


----------



## danread

Hi Jürgen,

those are really nice setups, it really reminds me that i need to sort mine out some time soon! I'm looking forward to the new pics...

Cheers,


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Nice job mister!!!


----------



## dirtborder4life

*pedes*

Awesome collection, and enclosures! I can only wish mine were that nice


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice!! Those gigantea's look fantastic!!!


Do you have a high res picture of the pede in your avatar?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

The Pede in my avatar is a S.gigantea.You can see it on the first site of this thread! 

regards

Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Now,here are my two newest enclosures.Made it in this hour for two S.subspinipes "Cherry Red" (Malaysia).








The Size of the Enclosures are 60x30x30 cm (54 liter). 

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## cacoseraph

jürgen said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> So,here some Enclosure Pics.Will make a sereis with new Pcis of al enclosures in short time.
> 
> 
> 
> enough for this time..new Pics will follow in short time!
> 
> Best Regarads
> Jürgen


holy cow!  *I* want to live in your terrariums!


----------



## Jürgen

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> holy cow!  *I* want to live in your terrariums!



Thanks!! :8o :worship:


----------



## Jürgen

S.subspinipes (Vanuata) with Protonymphs







Scolopendra Spec. ?  (Tanzania)







Regards
Jürgen


----------



## BugBoyX

Wow.....again must say great looking enclosers.  I see they're primarily glass tanks.  I must ask........what do you top them with?  Or more appropriately, what do you use to make sure you're not waking up with a S. subspinipes next to you on your pillow.   I know pedes can climb the silcone seems of a tank and a VERY secure lid is needed.  Hope you don't mind the questions, but I really like what you're doing with your pedes and would like to do pretty much the same....but I'm a complete newcomer to pedes.  T's I've had for a very long time.....but these critters are a whole new ball game for me.:razz: 

Thanx


----------



## P. Novak

Those are gorgeous enclosures!!!!!!!!!!! What kind of mosses do you use?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Here's my Scolopendra Tattoo what i made on Thursday last Week.







All the Best

Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Here are some of my new tanks for some of my cents.

S.h.castaneiceps







S.h.heros







another S.h.heros Tank







S.Spec. "gigantea robusta" Tank







Box for 2 S.cingulata Orange







S.gigantea Nr.2 tank







S.s. de haani Orange legged 







Tank for 2 S.Spec. /Malaysia  (not cherry red)







S.s.cherry red tank







Some Pics are laying the pedes can crawl over and under some woodthings in the tank.
Will make better Pics soon..

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## swatc1h

wow alot of maintainence!!!! too bad im getting off the hobby well not completely, just keeping 8XS.sp rest are off.


----------



## Jürgen




----------



## bengerno

Hi Jürgen!

I love your pics, congrats for such a nice enclosures!  :worship: 
Do you use fake plants?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Yes, a Part of the plants is "fake", someone are living plants.

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Today:

S.heros heros





































S.s. Cherry Red













S.heros heros freehandling








Regards
Jürgen


----------



## kraken

Gosh!!!! those are sooooo nice!!!!!:worship: :worship:


----------



## danread

The _S. heros_ are excellent! Good luck with the breeding attempt, and don't forget me if you manage to get offspring!


----------



## swatc1h

nice, im finally getting couple myself.


----------



## Greg Pelka

Great pics
'neon-blue leg' just beautiful 

Greg


----------



## Jürgen

0.0.4  Spirobolida Spec. 1 “Firemillipede”













Tank for some Days







Regards
Jürgen


----------



## bengerno

Hi,

As I see, you have an awesome collection! Congrats! :clap: 
Good luck for the heros breeding!


----------



## bistrobob85

Are you expecting sc.s.''malaysian cherry red'' babies? 

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

0.0.4 Spirobolida Spec. 1 “Firemillipede”































New Tank for the Milli's







S.cingulata /Griechenland













S.cingulata / Kroatien













Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Kasha

Love the millipede tank!!!!  Is that large piece of wood in there?  You truly have a gift for designing a beautiful and realistic living environment for these creatures.  
If you have any tips on Millipede enclosures let me know!


----------



## 236260

Jurgen, do you sterilize everything you put into the enclosure? I have been boiling rocks, skulls and avoiding local, wild caught prey. I don't know how I would sterilize pieces of wood. Am I being too paranoid?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

No i sterilize anything in my enclosures.I take all things out of the wood and look for some parasites or so but no sterilizing.With sterilizing you would destroy the moss and the microklima.

@kasha: yes these are pieces of wood from the forest.
Thanks for the compliments :worship: 

regards
Jürgen


----------



## Galapoheros

Very interesting pics !  Thanks allot!  I still have slow dial-up service for my computer so, after clicking on the thread, mowing the lawn and taking a shower, I was finally able to see all your pics.  Your S. heros heros set up looks like mine.  I actually thought I was looking at my camera software at first!  I said to my self, "I don't remember putting two heros together."  Let us know if you get baby heros.  You sure have allot of pedes.


----------



## Jürgen

S.cingulata


----------



## bistrobob85

Very cute little cingulata you got there . Do you know where it comes from?

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Its from Greece =)

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Alipes grandidieri













Jürgen


----------



## Greg Pelka

Am I knowing them? ;-)

Greg


----------



## Jürgen

Yes, you do it


----------



## Jürgen

S.s. de haani Yellow legged


----------



## Jürgen

S.polymorpha


----------



## Jürgen

S.cingulata Orange


----------



## Jürgen

Scolopendra Spec.


----------



## Steven

very nice set-ups Jürgen ! :drool:


----------



## diKe

Steven said:
			
		

> very nice set-ups Jürgen ! :drool:


Dito :worship:


----------



## zinto

Are the pedes actually in the pictures?  We could do a "Where's Waldo?" type thing.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

At the last Enclosure-Pic there's no Pede in  


S.subspinipes "Tiger legs"







Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

S.gigantea













Unknown Species (Subspinipes?) from Malaysia













Alipes grandidieri







Best Regards
Jürgen


----------



## dehaani

That's a lovely little gigantea Jürgen. I want more! Do you know anyone who's selling them?


----------



## Greg Pelka

Great animals, I want a gigantea too 

This unknown specie from Malaesia is quite simmilar to this one:

'Malaysian Bronze Black-Tipped'
Anyway, Your a lucky guy

Regards
Greg

Ps: From where are You getting those cool species?:?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

@ Billy: This "little lovely" gigantea have ~25cm Bodylenght(without antennas and terminallegs)  

@Greg: Hmm..i am not sure...i have to wait if they are( i have two of them) adult and become their adult coloration.At the momemnt i see some differences to the "Black tipped" Centipede.
I have this pedes from an german Seller some month ago.But he became only these two pedes in a package from malaysia...so there no more of them to buy here at the moment.

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Scorp guy

Juregen, 

thanks for sharing! you have some very unique specimens


----------



## dehaani

jürgen said:


> @ Billy: This "little lovely" gigantea have ~25cm Bodylenght(without antennas and terminallegs)


Same size as mine then! 

Mine is too fat, it needs to go on a diet!


----------



## Jürgen

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Arachnophilist

very nice! that texture on the tergites is very cool. amazing collection!


----------



## bistrobob85

True, you have a very nice collection and nice quality pics, you should post more often, mr.Jürgen . 

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

Thanx!! :8o 







young firemillipede only 1 cm or so 







Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

New enclosures

























regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## bistrobob85

Wow, Jurgen, how many giganteas do you have?!?! Also, what is the specimen that is the previous last pic?!?! Pretty nice little cingulata too , my compliments!!!!

 phil.


----------



## What

Jürgen, would you mind posting the technique you use to make those amazing cages?

and very nice 'pedes, and pics.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Phil: This is a S.subspnipes Specie from Malaysia

What: No technic-> Fingertopfeeling an Phantasie help!  

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen




----------



## Jürgen

Hey with very bad news...

Today's died S.gigantea... 





































R.I.P my Friend...

sad regards
Jürgen


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Sorry for the lost....

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Jürgen




----------



## bistrobob85

Great looking animals, Jurgen... it really sucks for your gigantea, though... Best of luck with the rest of your collection!!!! Also, in the pics with your gigantea, is your green moss alive?!?!

 phil.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

Thank you!!

Yes,the moss are alive.

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## bengerno

Hi Jürgen,

Sorry for the loss ofthis stunning speciemen.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

_S.morsitans_













Scolopendra subspinipes de haani yellow leg







Scolopendra hardwickei







Scolopendra subspinipes de haani cherry red







Scolopendra hardwickei







regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

S.spinosissima







S.s. de haani Yellow leg







S.s. de haani Orange leg







S.hardwickei







S.s. de haani Malaysian Jewel







regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

S.s.s. Vanuatu







another S.s.de haani Malaysian Jewel






regards
Jürgen


----------



## ragnew

Amazing pics all around! Great job and good luck!


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

Some new...

S.s.mutilans mix 







red:






































yellow:

























regards Jürgen

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

<edit> happens...

S.hardwickei male







regards
Jürgen

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

de haani orange leg







big jewel 







S.moritans Ägypten







S.alternans







regards
Jürgen


----------



## zonbonzovi

Is there a small child under that pile of mutilans?

Love those Malaysian jewels...someday


----------



## Jürgen

I would say ...it's season =)))))

1st S.s.mutilans red legged






1st S.s.mutilans yellow legged






2nd S.s.mutilans yellow legged






3rd S.s.mutilans yellow legged






S.s.s. Vanuatu






And i am very sure that this one not the last one's 

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Crysta

If only you could ship me a bunch of Malaysian jewels, mutilans red leggeds....and those black and red legged ones ....or just all of them...


----------



## KyuZo

I'm very JEALOUS!!! :drool::drool::drool:

nice pictures btw :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nissan480

Malaysian jewel 

All pink leg

Not sure if I  ever posted these pics.


----------



## khil

repost earlier pics plz


----------



## nissan480

Ive got a few other pics of M.jewels if your referring to me.


----------



## super-pede

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
I'm jealous of those jewels.


----------



## beetleman

:drool:and another sp. i want in my collection,these are awseome.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

Looks like great !=)

2 of my 6 Clutches:

Yellow






red






Not easy to shot - a incubateburrow from a red leg:






regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

One of my jewels 







regards
Jürgen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo

holy snapping pede daddy!!! you lucky dog! do you have more than one, or just that one? was this a recent import?

that's is stunning, congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draiman

They're nice pedes no doubt, but the clearly deliberately enhanced color saturation makes me laugh


----------



## zonbonzovi

If that's the case then all the previous jewel photos have been altered.  Just flash saturation IMO.  

Jurgen, any matings?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey! 

Yes its the flashlight.
Here is a picture without flash and it looks like also very nice!







I have young from Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans red leg.
To mate the jewels i need more time 

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## KyuZo

Jurgen, i just sent you a pm in regard for permission to use some of your pictures.


----------



## beetleman

Beautiful!! Love to see these availible here(us)


----------



## Draiman

zonbonzovi said:


> If that's the case then all the previous jewel photos have been altered.  Just flash saturation IMO.
> 
> Jurgen, any matings?


Considering I have been a photographer for the better part of 3 years now I think I am suitably placed to see the difference between saturation caused by flash and saturation done in post processing. For a quick comparison just look at the other jewel pics at the top of this page. Of course, you could say I'm jealous and it's just a case of sour grapes...that's up to you, I've made my point.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

S.galapagoensis 













Regards
Jürgen


----------



## coldvaper

Man you have some nice pedes, where do you get all these wonderful pedes?


----------



## Jürgen

Long Time ago but i am still alive 

Scolopendra viridicornis







Regards
Jürgen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

It turned out to be viridicornis?  How long is it now?  I notice plings of viridicornis are usually strongly banded.  Not something to go by I guess but at least I see it as a good clue.  It also is strange to me how some viridicornis have very thick terminals but some have very thin terminals.  I know not something to go by again but I wouldn't be surprised if there is more ID news about the S. amer pedes coming in the future.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

This specimen have ~ 12-15 cm.

Here is a picture from Tergite 21.







could you see the "Mediankiel" ?
This is a big difference to S.galapagoensis or other pedes and only S.viridicornis have it in this form!
They are from North-Peru.

Will post a picture from a pling!

regards
Jürgen

---------- Post added 08-29-2013 at 09:32 AM ----------

Hey!

Here is the pic from one of the Plings.







regards
Jürgen


----------



## Galapoheros

I could see it even in the pling, sometimes I wonder if there are more than one sps that have this feature but that we just don't know yet.  Did an adult you have have babies or did you order the pling by itself?  It still looks nice and healthy since you first posted a pic of it.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

We dont know much more from these great animals i think  
I got some of these pedes from my german Friend Christian, not breed it by myself!

We will see what happen if they grow up to an bigger size!

Will keep you updated!

regards
Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## Spepper

Jürgen said:


> Regards
> Jürgen


Wow!  That 'pede has amazing coloration!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Spepper said:


> Wow!  That 'pede has amazing coloration!


And they are cheap!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jürgen

S.hardwickei








S.virridicornis








S.mutilans red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls

Spepper said:


> Wow!  That 'pede has amazing coloration!


 AND they taste just like candy-corn!!


----------



## Galapoheros

What are you doing eating hardwickei!  I wonder what a fried galapagoensis/gigantea would taste like in a hot dog bun.  Hey thanks for the pics, it's seems to be "pedering" out in this section haha.  btw, I'm getting skeptical about that median keel bing used it to ID.  I had some baby Sc. galapagoensis and for most of them it is completely smooth on that last tergite.  But a couple of them show a tiny bit of some development of a keel like that on the last tergite.  A very sharp keel like on that one.  But on other viridicornis the keel looks wide and flat, more like a bar.  It's confusing and I don't know what think anymore.  I also sent two young galapagoensis specimens off to a scientist that specializes in these things and he said it looked more like Sc. gigantea than galapagoensis to him.  But he said he didn't have time to look at them thoroughly.


----------



## Yutaka

Good collection!!
I want to Scolopendra gigantea so...lucky you!!
Iwish I were you.

By the way...please show me your layout of gigantea’s cage.
I would like to use reference of breeding my S.dehaani.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!























Regards Jürgen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jürgen

Regards Jürgen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros

Cool, are those babies you had that grew up?  What do people have to pay for hardwickei over there now?


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

No, These are adult crawlers 
At Moment they are very rare here....
So, Price for adult hardwickei is very Different here but over 200 Euros in Common!
Some People Take more, some take less....

Regards
Jürgen


----------

